# Any Fellow Wine Freaks????



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I was just curious if there were any other enophiles on this board. For some reason those that enjoy cigars don't do much wine and those that do wine don't do cigars....so, if there are, I'd sure like to hear from you.

Cheers :al


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> I was just curious if there were any other enophiles on this board. For some reason those that enjoy cigars don't do much wine and those that do wine don't do cigars....so, if there are, I'd sure like to hear from you.
> 
> Cheers :al


Wine and Scotch freak here lol
so if ya ever lookin for someone to talk either, pm away...unless my pm box is full as it usually is lol

PaulMac


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I love the vino and the leaf! :w I think the two are very compatible. Would love to chat about wine.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Wine and Scotch freak here lol
> so if ya ever lookin for someone to talk either, pm away...unless my pm box is full as it usually is lol
> 
> PaulMac


Likewise for me. I love Scotch. And wine has become a very dear friend. (Now I am by NO STRETCH a connoiseur, I just like certain wines moreso than others....)

Right now, I'm a big fan of Chianti, namely Ruffino Riserva 1997.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Port and Merlot and a good cigar Mmmmmm! :w :al  

Salud!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm all over wine and cigars together!!! Will be trying Port soon... maybe? Pino Noir and Merlot are my favs, but I drink almost as many different wines as I smoke cigars. :al


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> I was just curious if there were any other enophiles on this board. For some reason those that enjoy cigars don't do much wine and those that do wine don't do cigars....so, if there are, I'd sure like to hear from you.
> 
> Cheers :al


Yes I also love good wine especially the dry red varieties.

However with cigars I'll lean more toward the sweeter wines and port. They just seem to complement rather than overpower each other.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm glad to see interest. Maybe we can post some reviews of the wines we drink and the cigars that went with them. I have been going through some incredible, micro-produced Australian shiraz lately that just blends beautifully with the ISOMs. Something about the tobacco hints in the wine and the oak flavors in the cigars that marrys well...or I could just be blowing too much smoke into my glass....but it's all good. I'll post a review of my most recent.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I love wine and make that was well. I havent tried matching wines with cigars yet, still working on spirits and beer. But a imagine a Merlot would be quite good with a good Punch Champion!

You coming up to the herf this weekend doc? If so, I'll bring a bottle of my Pinot Grigio I made two years ago.

Cheers!
George


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I'm glad to see interest. Maybe we can post some reviews of the wines we drink and the cigars that went with them. I have been going through some incredible, micro-produced Australian shiraz lately that just blends beautifully with the ISOMs. Something about the tobacco hints in the wine and the oak flavors in the cigars that marrys well...or I could just be blowing too much smoke into my glass....but it's all good. I'll post a review of my most recent.


Great Idea Doc!!!

Salud!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> You coming up to the herf this weekend doc?


I wish....previous obligation prevents me from bonding....but def. the next one. Smoke one for me....cheers


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I was just curious if there were any other enophiles on this board. For some reason those that enjoy cigars don't do much wine and those that do wine don't do cigars....so, if there are, I'd sure like to hear from you.
> 
> Cheers :al


 Yep, very good combination for cigars. I live in a country that fortunately has fantastic wines, great vines spread through the country. Then you have those friends with the genuine productions straight from the aging barrels, where I sometimes go. These tradional whine producers go on keeping wines from years back, aging them, aaahhhhh the smell, the colour, the taste!! I don´t know how many have tried but during the colder days take a good bottle of red wine and let it rest close to fireplace for a while turning the bottle every now and then, and after a while smell it, swirl and BBBOOOOMMM!! I live not far from a very important wine flag zone called Douro. Here are fantastic wines both red and white, and gentlemen....
the heart of Port, and people... a vintage port with a fine cigar is close to perfection.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> I love wine and make that was well. I havent tried matching wines with cigars yet, still working on spirits and beer. But a imagine a Merlot would be quite good with a good Punch Champion!
> 
> You coming up to the herf this weekend doc? If so, I'll bring a bottle of my Pinot Grigio I made two years ago.
> 
> ...


George,

As evidenced by other threads of mine here, I really enjoy sampling local product made by the hands of the locals themselves.  I'll need to talk to you to get a bottle of your finest red. I'd love to sample your wares!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Speaking of Ports ... has anyone ever tried Madeira? It's a fortified wine and IMHO, a little bit of heaven.


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

Big wine fanatic over here.

At the moment I'm hooked at those powerful italian red primitivos, but then again it's still winter over here. 

I've not tried combining wine and cigars yet, but it would be interesting to try pairing a Sauternes with a medium bodied smoke.

My dad collects wine (for drinking later, not as investments), but I have more or less chosen not to be too involved yet.. I can't imagine the damage to my bank account if I ventured down that path as well..

Chigma:
I'm a big fan of both Madeira and Port. Fresh Strawberries, vanilla Icecream and a small glass of Madeira is truly a step closer to heaven


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I'm glad to see interest. Maybe we can post some reviews of the wines we drink and the cigars that went with them. I have been going through some incredible, micro-produced Australian shiraz lately that just blends beautifully with the ISOMs. Something about the tobacco hints in the wine and the oak flavors in the cigars that marrys well...or I could just be blowing too much smoke into my glass....but it's all good. I'll post a review of my most recent.


Hi Doc, I think you had a great idea, hope there´s no harm done by posting wine posts together with cigars.
Here is my first one although I have´nt the touch for reviews. Yesterday I had my first Cohiba Siglo V. To be honest the first 10 min were a dissapointment. Tight draw and way to mild fo my taste, apart from my preferances going to much shorter vitolas, I was there to enjoy and experience it. The company I chose was a 10 year old vintage port from up North gifted to me by a friend, those type of bottles that you can´t shuffle around because of the "deposit" it gains. After having a little of this "nature´s gifts" the Siglo started winding up, spicy, better draw, mouthfull smoke, and.... oopsss a little more Port and was on my way!! Port is indeed topping whisky, malt, scotch, etc.

I will be torturing you guys a little more when I tell you about the cool "água ardente" we have here. (Firewater) as you know it.

Have a great one.

Hope it was´nt that bad.


----------



## texasaero (Mar 8, 2005)

Big Douro Valley Porto drinker here. Just don't have the deep pockets for the crusty and dusty ones. I substitute with LBVs.

Somtimes I find a good shiraz to break up the menu schedule.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

pinokio said:


> Hi Doc, I think you had a great idea, hope there´s no harm done by posting wine posts together with cigars.
> Here is my first one although I have´nt the touch for reviews. Yesterday I had my first Cohiba Siglo V. To be honest the first 10 min were a dissapointment. Tight draw and way to mild fo my taste, apart from my preferances going to much shorter vitolas, I was there to enjoy and experience it. The company I chose was a 10 year old vintage port from up North gifted to me by a friend, those type of bottles that you can´t shuffle around because of the "deposit" it gains. After having a little of this "nature´s gifts" the Siglo started winding up, spicy, better draw, mouthfull smoke, and.... oopsss a little more Port and was on my way!! Port is indeed topping whisky, malt, scotch, etc.
> 
> I will be torturing you guys a little more when I tell you about the cool "água ardente" we have here. (Firewater) as you know it.
> ...


Thanks for the tease.....Hopefully we can get more of these and start passing some recommendations along to the brothers. I'm really on the shiraz kick....these ones are not too easy to find so may have to save some for future HERFs


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I find Syrah to be tastier than Shiraz from Down Under. Been trying a few from our West Coast that are pretty nice. Syrah/Shiraz seems to be quite popular now.

Can you guys recommend a couple of good Australian Syrahs for under $12?
Anything but Jacob's Creek.  
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I find Syrah to be tastier than Shiraz from Down Under. Been trying a few from our West Coast that are pretty nice. Syrah/Shiraz seems to be quite popular now.
> 
> Can you guys recommend a couple of good Australian Syrahs for under $12?
> Anything but Jacob's Creek.
> ...


Hey Jeff, As you know Syrah and Shiraz are the same varietal of grape. In some regions they call it Shiraz and in others they call it Syrah. Same in California and in Fance it's always Syrah. Here is a good link that explains much better than I can: http://www.cellarnotes.net/syrah.html

Cheers


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is a link to "many" other wine links and information.
http://www.cellarnotes.net/links.html


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks. Yes, I was aware that they are both the same varietal.  I was trying to convey that based upon my experience with Aussie Shiraz so far, I prefer California or European Syrah, aka Shiraz.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Thanks. Yes, I was aware that they are both the same varietal.  I was trying to convey that based upon my experience with Aussie Shiraz so far, I prefer California or European Syrah, aka Shiraz.


Sorry...Hope I didn't offend


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sorry...Hope I didn't offend


Nope. Don't worry about it.  I have to admit though, that when I first got into wine it took me a bit to get my head around the whole Shiraz/Syrah thing. :r So I researched it on the internet and ended up learning more than I bargained for.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Navydoc said:


> I have been going through some incredible, micro-produced Australian shiraz lately that just blends beautifully with the ISOMs. Something about the tobacco hints in the wine and the oak flavors in the cigars that marrys well...or I could just be blowing too much smoke into my glass....


That's funny Doc I do not like Shiraz as a dinner wine, but had Australian Shiraz the other night with a Padron and man it was a perfect match.

Also tried a Shiraz/merlot mix that also went well with wine.

Experimentation is the spice of life, and another excuse to have a stogie


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Experimentation is the spice of life, and another excuse to have a stogie


I hear that.....and another glass of wine. Did a 2000 Shafer Merlot with one of the Bolic PC's as well.....friggin awsome


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I love Yellow Tail's Shiraz. I don't know why but I like the contrasting notes I get from the wine and the cigar. Eco Domani is pretty good Italian wine and Ihave been dying to get my hands on a bottle of Icewine!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I love wine.
Nothing beats a good Chateauneuf.

I used to drink a fair amount of Shiraz, but recently substitute Red Zinfandel (Cline has a good one).

Wolf Blass makes a nice Shiraz, but it is Australian...


----------



## gonavy (Mar 10, 2005)

Love wine, port, and the Capt Morgan...I wish they could go with diving....then I think I would be in heaven, but one needs Jimmy Buffett and DMB playing in the background....(LIVE)... :ms


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Nothing beats a good Chateauneuf....


As I'm finding out with the 99/00/01's. Good value wine for sure!


----------



## oldgumby (Aug 4, 2004)

I have about 250 bottles in my cellar, so I guess I'm kind of a wine freak too.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

gumby said:


> I have about 250 bottles in my cellar, so I guess I'm kind of a wine freak too.


Any particular areas of interest?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I have been concentrating on Virginia wines. One of my favs is from Abingdon Winery. Peaks of Otter winery makes some wines that are very close to ports.

Next herf, I'll bring you a bottle of my Chablis.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> I have been concentrating on Virginia wines. One of my favs is from Abingdon Winery. Peaks of Otter winery makes some wines that are very close to ports.
> 
> Next herf, I'll bring you a bottle of my Chablis.


And I'll bring some...from everywhere! It'll be great!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> And I'll bring some...from everywhere! It'll be great!


Several nearby VA wineries make some excellent wines (Valhalla, Amrhein, Villa Appalaccia) so I'll be sure to bring some as well. The best varietals in this area are the Cab Franc, Sangiovese, Primitivo for reds, and Viognier, Vidal blanc, and pinot gris for whites.


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Sandeman 20 Yr Porto............yummy


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

BMLawler said:


> Sandeman 20 Yr Porto............yummy


me and my wife have a bottle a week (kendel jackson merlot) would like to try a port if you got any sugestions for a bottle under 30 bucks I would like to know thanks


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> me and my wife have a bottle a week (kendel jackson merlot) would like to try a port if you got any sugestions for a bottle under 30 bucks I would like to know thanks


Any of the Late Bottled Vintage ports from 97/2000. The 10/12/15/20+ yr old Tawney and Ruby ports are great. Might also want to try some Muscato and Tokay wines as these are also fortified and have nice, sweet, smokey, caramel flavors that blend easily with cigars. They also keep for months once opended as they are already oxidized (muscato and tokay).
Cheers :al


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> me and my wife have a bottle a week (kendel jackson merlot) would like to try a port if you got any sugestions for a bottle under 30 bucks I would like to know thanks


Now here's a steal....found this on www.winecommune.com under desert wines :
Yalumba Museum Reserve Muscat 375ml WA 96 Points - $16.00 for a 375ml half bottle......awsome stuff and a great price. There was 6 bottles left the last time I looked


----------

